# Anyone want to show me...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

When the "Wish Me Luck" is legal, I will need some help learnin' the bay of south walton county.

I come down 331 south. So I need to learn what ramps are nice, where the fish live, where the shallows are (no PT&T on this ol' 85HP) and that sort of info.

I would prefer to find someone who is also willing to hook a line to my boat if it quits runnin' as it was a freebie. I will do my best to insure it is seaworthy but a 25 year old boat has me a bit leery.

After I have made a few shake down runs, I will want to learn where the ramps closest to the inlet are for some near shore gulf trips... I will be buying a sea-tow/boat US membership too.

TIA,
Brent


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Brent,

When you are ready to float, shoot me a PM.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

10-4, Garbo, Will do!!!
Thanks!
Brent


----------

